

Ask HN: What color do you recommend for a physical product? - takrupp

One of our businesses is a hookah shop, where we manufacture a portable style hookah (http://hobohookah.com).  Our first one was silver, the second one black and now we want to add 1 or 2 new colors.<p>What are your favorite product colors?  Couple of rules:
1) I need a Pantone Code, if at all possible.
2) Extra points if the color was implemented on anodized aluminum.<p>Our product uses the same aluminum anodizing process to add color as Apple does for its iPods.  If anyone has the Pantone Codes for Apple's current product lines, those would be helpful!<p>Thanks!
======
eitally
The most popular color for Dell laptops after they added the custom case color
option was pink, by far.

